# Hi I'm New Help!!!!!



## Rosalene (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi I'm Rosie and I had IBS since I was 6years oldI'm now 16 and they finally told me that I had IBS about a year ago. I joined this support group because I feel like my family doesn't understand what it's like to be "sick" all the time. My dad jokes with me about how I can't be a pro singer cause I'll be in the bathroom. It's not fun, besides he has IBS and I don't know how he deals with it. Well I could use some support with this stupid disease so please e-mail me or write me back thanks-


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Rosie... I am 43 years old and my IBS D started with a major depression-stress type of episode when I was 18. No one then recognized it as IBS but I have now dealt with it for 20 years. When I was your age, my D was always triggered by stress (not food). If your Dad has IBS why is he being so secretive without open discussion? Sometimes parents just are not the best people to talk to about this stuff so I am glad you are here.Leslie(I post on the IBS D section)


----------



## sisu1308 (Sep 27, 2004)

You're parents probably do not understand what is happening and are trying to make jokes to make you feel better, but it's more frustrating than comforting. My dad has it too and I didn't feel like he was much help, but I think what he was trying to teach me was to be strong and not to stop my life for it.The pain you feel is real. You have support here, and people understand what you are going through. Tell your dad that you are frustrated and you wished that he didn't joke so much, especially because he knows what the pain is like.Communication is key whether on the board or in your family. Maybe it will make you and your dad closer


----------

